
Hyperbrain Owner's Manual - 1. the big picture - jacquesm
http://inter-sections.net/2008/08/28/hyperbrain-owners-manual-1-the-big-picture
======
jacquesm
'swombat' (Daniel Tenner) linked this in a discussion a while ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1314793>

I finally got around to reading it, and it is well worth being turned in to a
book or so.

If you haven't read it (and the follow up postings) please do.

Thanks Daniel!

part 2: [http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/01/hyperbrain-owners-
manua...](http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/01/hyperbrain-owners-
manual-2-accept-and-reject-your-limitations)

part 3: [http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/05/hyperbrain-owners-
manua...](http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/05/hyperbrain-owners-
manual-3-keep-tasks-closed)

part 4: [http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/11/hyperbrain-owners-
manua...](http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/11/hyperbrain-owners-manual-4-the-
value-accumulator)

part 5: [http://inter-sections.net/2009/02/23/hyperbrain-owners-
manua...](http://inter-sections.net/2009/02/23/hyperbrain-owners-manual-5-the-
butterfly-approach)

------
bitwize
"Hyperbrain" sounds like some woefully inadequate (despite the name) 8-bit
computer from the late seventies.

